# Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

This is all I know. Will try to get a photo.......


Chance is a a FB GSD. She is UTD on all vaccines, heartworm negative, microchipped and spayed. I work at the vet clinic that she has been being kept at. She has been here since May 15th and we have yet to find her a home or rescue to go to. Her owner brought her in because she kept getting out of the his fenced in back yard and running up to neighbors. One of the neighbors accused her of biting her when she was jogging past the house so now her owners girlfriend says that the dog must die because she does not want it at their house anymore and that she does not trust her. I can tell you as well as my vet and everyone else that works here. Chance is NOT a dangerous or mean dog. She has never offered to do anything to us and has been a very sweet and loving girl while she has been here. Her owner has been trying really hard to find her a home too and has been paying to board her here to buy her some more time. He just cannot afford to do it anymore. I really hate to see such a good dog put down because of stupid people. Her owners were not the 'Alpha Dog' in the house and Chance sometimes tried to take on that role just so that she can have some role. She doesn't get much exercise and needs a lot of it. PLEASE if anyone can take her let me know. Transportation may be able to be provided. 
We would take her into our rescue if we had room for her but we are just too full, not enough foster homes, which I am sure is the same with a lot of you. Thanks in advance for all that you do for the animals~

Thank you! 
Laura Alexander 
Lost But Loved Animal Rescue, Director 
http://www.lblrescue.com 
931-572-7007


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

She is scheduled to be PTS on June 28.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

Here she is. I wish they'd take that prong off her in the cage. Last day is Saturday.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

My offer of a donation to an approved rescue to help with Chance's expenses is still good, of course.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

Her face says it all.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

Back to page one


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

This dog is gorgeous


> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsHere she is. I wish they'd take that prong off her in the cage. Last day is Saturday.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarksville, TN: Chance to be PTS at Vet 6/28*

Bump, my pretty!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsThis is all I know. Will try to get a photo.......
> 
> 
> Chance is a a FB GSD. She is UTD on all vaccines, heartworm negative, microchipped and spayed. I work at the vet clinic that she has been being kept at. She has been here since May 15th and we have yet to find her a home or rescue to go to. Her owner brought her in because she kept getting out of the his fenced in back yard and running up to neighbors. One of the neighbors accused her of biting her when she was jogging past the house so now her owners girlfriend says that the dog must die because she does not want it at their house anymore and that she does not trust her. I can tell you as well as my vet and everyone else that works here. Chance is NOT a dangerous or mean dog. She has never offered to do anything to us and has been a very sweet and loving girl while she has been here. Her owner has been trying really hard to find her a home too and has been paying to board her here to buy her some more time. He just cannot afford to do it anymore. I really hate to see such a good dog put down because of stupid people. Her owners were not the 'Alpha Dog' in the house and Chance sometimes tried to take on that role just so that she can have some role. She doesn't get much exercise and needs a lot of it. PLEASE if anyone can take her let me know. Transportation may be able to be provided.
> ...



Please anyone --- she dies Saturday


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I emailed the contact a few days ago about her status but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsI emailed the contact a few days ago about her status but haven't gotten a response.


Anything yet?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

